# is Warrick the freakiest leaper?



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

is warrick gonna be as freaky as lebron, as far as hops? 

is he freakier than Josh Smith? same? is Josh even as freaky as lebron or hakeem?

how would you rank those three
(or is someone coming out who'se even better)

I'm thinking 

lebron
warrick
smith
everyone else

but I don't really know cuz I rarely see Smith or Warrick.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

LeBron
Smith
Hakeem

Hak is a great athlete, but to compare him to the best two athlete's in the NBA in my opinion is rediculous. Also his long arms make is seem like he's jumping a little higher than he actually is. That being said, I've seen LeBron hold the ball completely above the box on the backboard and ditto for Josh Smith, never seen Hakeem do that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> LeBron
> Smith
> Hakeem
> ...


Lebron isn't amongst the 2 best athlete's in the league athleticism pertains to more than just hops, its speed, quickness, lateral quickness which Lebron is just average, and strength.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Lebron isn't amongst the 2 best athlete's in the league athleticism pertains to more than just hops, its speed, quickness, lateral quickness which Lebron is just average, and strength.



LeBron, just AVERAGE athleticism??? 
HAHAHA, that's pretty fun jazzy!


----------



## SirHinn (Feb 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Lebron isn't amongst the 2 best athlete's in the league athleticism pertains to more than just hops, its speed, quickness, lateral quickness which Lebron is just average, and strength.


If thats not a ludicris comment, I don't know what is.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Travis Outlaw has to be in this conversation. The guy can touch the top of the backboard..

Here is a pick, and thats on the way up...










He is just as atheltic as Josh Smith, but since he doesn't start he doesnt get a lot of attention.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah, outlaw was the other guy I was thinking about, but wasn't sure. Only saw him go crazy on one play. wasn't even a dunk, but he got waaaay up

just for freaky hops, do you guys agree that these guys stand out (not athleticism. just hops)

lebron
smith
outlaw
warrick (unless nimreitz is right. might be)

they do to me, just wondering if people agreed. Guys like igoudala just don't compare imo.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If you just want straight hops, I believe Petway over at Michigan touches the top of the backboard before every home game. KG I think was rumored to be able to touch the backboard comming out of HS too. But unlike Outlaw and KG, Petway's like 6'8'' or 6'9''


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by *jazzy1*!
> 
> 
> Lebron isn't amongst the 2 best athlete's in the league athleticism pertains to more than just hops, its speed, quickness, lateral quickness which Lebron is just average, and strength.


I guess your not a big fan of LeBron because saying he is not one of the top 2 athletes in the league is stupid.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Travis Outlaw can get up as well, but what people fail to realize is Warrick has really long arms and hops. He doesn't just have hops and height (6'8-6'9), but those arms are like condor wings, they go on for days. 

He's going to catch a lot of dunks as soon as he gets in the league, whether on the break, off of alleyoops or just posterizing guys.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thats all very true HongKongFooey. Another thing about Warrick is that he gets off the ground and explodes so quickly. His vert may not be as high as a LeBron, but with his wingspan and quickness he'll probably get many many dunks in the league.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Travis Outlaw can get up as well, but what people fail to realize is Warrick has really long arms and hops. He doesn't just have hops and height (6'8-6'9), but those arms are like condor wings, they go on for days.
> 
> He's going to catch a lot of dunks as soon as he gets in the league, whether on the break, off of alleyoops or just posterizing guys.


True. What position do you see him playing? Maybe a Marion like SF (before this year)?


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

I think Warrick is overall the 2nd craziest athlete amongst the guys mentioned in this thread.

LBJ is #1. End of story.

But Warrick is right up there...he can jump unbelievably, and he just seems to soar...and those long arms  

That dunk he had at Notre Dame was maybe the best dunk I've ever seen.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

His recent post-up dunk (versus ND I think it was) was just scary. He was way up, but what really (also) made a difference was his enormous wingspan. There are a couple of guys like that in the league. Just think of Desmond Mason, Miles, McGrady. Huge wingspans. 

BTW#1: Keep in my mind that Stromile Swift once jumped completely over Grant Long in a standing position, as I once read. Huge athlet.

BTW#2: Whoever seriously thinks LeBron isn't among the top NBA athletes should reconsider. This guy is built like a Power Forward but runs like a Guard. I'm not sure if there has ever been another player with his combination of size, strength, speed, quickness and hops in this league. To me, he's the second-best athlete, second only to Kevin Garnett, the prototypical freak of nature. Maybe the best NBA athlete ever? Perhaps. 

BTW#3: I'm really looking forward to seeing where Nate Robinson will fit in with the top athletes of the NBA. :yes:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's make a big thread about guys like these who would rather practice their dunks than a jump shot.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Let's make a big thread about guys like these who would rather practice their dunks than a jump shot.


exactly. thanks

I'd rather watch Warrick do something I haven't seen a million times before, than Michael Redd chuck shots


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 20, 2004)

> they do to me, just wondering if people agreed. Guys like igoudala just don't compare imo.


Iguodala may not have the highest hops, but he throws it DOWN.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> True. What position do you see him playing? Maybe a Marion like SF (before this year)?


He's a 6th man to me. 6'9 SF/PF off the bench that is a matchup nightmare for opposing teams. You go small and he runs all day on you and plays excellent D. If you go big, basically you're conceding that you're not going to score in the paint, because he'll be around there on the wing helping lock down the paint. Think Cedric Maxwell of those old 80's Celtics teams with better athleticism (but less jumpshooting). He has been working on his handles and jumpshot, but for Syracuse, they need him in the post, so we're not going to see him shooting 3's and such. 

In the NBA though, I think he can start obviously, but I also feel, if he's coming off your bench, you have a damn good bench.

My real basketball comparison for him when I was thinking about it earlier, is ex-Phoenix Sun, Connie Hawkins.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I want so Warrick next to Bosh oh so badly. I just hope one of our picks drops low enough. He's exactly what the Raptors need- a little more indefensible inside scoring and ultralong athleticism at the 3. He may not be the best shooter but he's got great touch in the midrange. The Raps have more than enough shooters to compensate. A frontline of Warrick, Bosh, and Araujo could be dominant before too long.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

No doubt skywalker


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Hakim Warrick has tremendous hoops...I saw a few videos of him dunking...amazing!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone have a video of the Warrick dunk against Notre Dam?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

travis outlaw is 6'7.5 without shoes and is listed at 6'9 with shoes. His arms are long as hell. Dont compare his height to Garnett, although hopefully he has grown since his last measurement, if he has, not much so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> travis outlaw is 6'7.5 without shoes and is listed at 6'9 with shoes. His arms are long as hell. Dont compare his height to Garnett, although hopefully he has grown since his last measurement, if he has, not much so far.


Outlaw looks taller than Darius Miles out there. He might be playing at around 6'10 now.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

What about Ricky Davis he fly's.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Ricky fly's like Igoudala.

Lebron, Josh Smith, and maybe Outlaw/Warrick are a step above imo.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> travis outlaw is 6'7.5 without shoes and is listed at 6'9 with shoes. His arms are long as hell. Dont compare his height to Garnett, although hopefully he has grown since his last measurement, if he has, not much so far.


makes you wonder what miles actually measured in at


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

you guys are talking bull****


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

probably says something about this draft being weak that warrick is projected to be a lottery pick and same prediction says he wont be an nba starter.
note to hong kong phooey, warrick isnt in connie hawkins class, believe me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> probably says something about this draft being weak that warrick is projected to be a lottery pick and same prediction says he wont be an nba starter.
> note to hong kong phooey, warrick isnt in connie hawkins class, believe me.


Ummm... who said he was? Connie Hawkins wasn't Connie Hawkins at 22. Also check the longevity and career stats of Connie. Sometimes, I wonder about you. You follow me around like a little lapdog. I said a comparison. Does that mean that Warrick will be like Connie Hawkins, no of course not. If I knew Warrick would be as good as Hawkins I'd be playing the numbers. 

Seriously rainman get off my [edit].


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm... who said he was? Connie Hawkins wasn't Connie Hawkins at 22. Also check the longevity and career stats of Connie. Sometimes, I wonder about you. You follow me around like a little lapdog. I said a comparison. Does that mean that Warrick will be like Connie Hawkins, no of course not. If I knew Warrick would be as good as Hawkins I'd be playing the numbers.
> ...


like you dont read my posts, you need to grow up pal and clean your language up.


----------



## ECU&DUKEFAN (Jan 13, 2005)

I know he is not in the nba or even college anymore but John Humphrey's went to my high school and at basketball practice we had vertical test and he can leap around 42 inches and is only 6'3. He went on to have a good college game and now plays for the AND 1 team. 
By the way he got the nickname helicopter because at a school dunk off he threw the ball of the backboard jumped caught the after a 360 and dunked it home.


----------



## LanierFan (Oct 5, 2004)

An overlooked guy is Isma'il Muhammed at Georgia Tech. If we're talking freaky, he's a guy whose dunks gain the ultimate highlight--Sportscenter often shows them twice, because it's hard to believe what you've just seen.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Can someone post some videos of some good Warrick dunks? It's like impossible to hear anything about college ball in China.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

LanierFan said:


> An overlooked guy is Isma'il Muhammed at Georgia Tech. If we're talking freaky, he's a guy whose dunks gain the ultimate highlight--Sportscenter often shows them twice, because it's hard to believe what you've just seen.


that is who would get my vote... check out this video if you haven't seen it yet... it can be seen here 

his teammate will bynum and washington's nate robinson also come to mind when talking about freakish athleticism... they pull off dunks that seem impossible, simply because they are so small...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

I go to SYracuse and though Hakim is a human pterodactyl, i wouldn't put him up there with SMith and James, warrick is more of an in-game dunker, dunking over people. Taking one dribble to the basket then just taking off.

LEt's not forget he has dramatically improved his post game and his J is also better than most people think. Just cause Sportscenter doesnt show you those plays doesn't mean he cant do something besides dunk.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

I gotta give it to Hook Mitchell. Ive never seen anything like him in my entire life. He is the defenition of the word "Freak". Remeber he is a 5'11 point gaurd.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Lebron isn't amongst the 2 best athlete's in the league athleticism pertains to more than just hops, its speed, quickness, lateral quickness which Lebron is just average, and strength.


I agree with that partially. Compared to Allen Iverson LeBron's quickness is average. And compared to Shaq, LeBron is pretty weak .


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'd be suprised if anyone could touch higher than Warrick off a power step (in the coming draft class). I'm pretty sure he can get his head an inch or two from the rim (if not at it or above) and his arms just keep going. And he gets off the ground REAL quick for a guy that long.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think he's the freakiest leaper. I think Nate Robinson has a 44 inch vert. Warrick is good though, I hope he can fall to the Suns mid first round hopefully.


----------

